# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Perú Natura 2009 (del 9 al 11 de setiembre, 2009)

## gpacheco

*Promperú realizará feria Perú Natura 2009 para impulsar biocomercio esta semana en Lima*  Participarán productores de insumos naturales y orgánicos   *Lima, set. 07 (ANDINA).-* La feria Perú Natura 2009, plataforma para la promoción de productos naturales desarrollados bajo principios de sostenibilidad ambiental, social y económica, se realizará del 9 al 11 de setiembre en Lima, informó hoy la Comisión de Promoción del Perú para la Exportación y el Turismo (Promperú).  
Un total de 27 expositores, entre empresas y asociaciones de productores de insumos naturales, orgánicos y de comercio justo, participarán en dicha feria para establecer contactos con representantes del sector de transformación y fomentar alianzas para incrementar el comercio nacional e internacional. 
“El propósito del fomento del biocomercio en Perú es contribuir con el desarrollo económico sostenible en las zonas del país, mejorando la calidad de vida de la población y conservando los recursos naturales”, manifestó el director de Promoción de las Exportaciones de Promperú, José Quiñones. 
En Perú Natura se podrá verificar cómo exportadores peruanos han tomado frutos o hierbas naturales con alto valor agregado por sus componentes especialmente vitamínicos o beneficiosos en general, y los han procesado para elaborar innovadores productos.  
Entre los productos a exhibir se encuentran el camu camu, uña de gato, sacha inchi, maca, tara, yacón, cacao, aguaymanto, entre otros, en presentaciones de aceite, harina, jugos, ungüentos, etc. 
Además de la exhibición de productos se realizará un foro donde se tratarán temas de actualidad y tendencias, herramientas y organismos de apoyo al biocomercio. 
De esta manera, se fomenta la innovación y diferenciación de productos de la biodiversidad, el intercambio tecnológico y difusión de los avances de investigación en esta materia. 
Perú Natura se realiza en el marco de Expoalimentaria, Feria Internacional de Alimentos y Bebida, Maquinaria, Equipos, Insumos, Envases y Servicios. 
Esta actividad es organizada por Promperú como parte del proyecto PerúBiodiverso, con el apoyo de la Cooperación Alemana (GTZ) y la Cooperación Suiza.Temas similares: SIUVA 2009:  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (18 y 19 de Agosto, 2009) SIPA 2009: I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (24 y 25 de noviembre, 2009) Expo Feria Regional Huancavelica 2009 - V Festiagro - III Expo Ambiental (Del 23 al 27 de setiembre, 2009) Expoalimentaria Perú 2009 (9, 10 y 11 de Setiembre) III Congreso Internacional de Agroexportación 2009 (25 y 26 de setiembre)

----------


## juanVicos

Estimados Amigo
Me gustaria saber en donde sera el Evento y sobre todo el costo.
saludos cordiales
Juan vicos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola juanVicos: 
El evento se va a reallizar dentro del marco de la *EXPOALIMENTARIA PERU 2009 (www.expoalimentariaperu.com)*. Te dejo los datos que te interesan sobre el evento en general, que ahí se realizará la conferencia *PerúNatura 2009*.  _La Feria Expoalimentaria se constituye como la plataforma de negocios más importante del Perú, con una completa exhibición de exportadores y productores agrícolas, agroindustriales y pesqueros, así como insumos, equipos, maquinaria y envases para la industria procesadora de alimentos._   _El evento contará con la visita de los principales compradores, mayoristas distribuidores e importadores interesados en el sector alimentario del Perú y el extranjero._   _Componentes:_   _- 6.000 m2
- 180 Expositores
- Alrededor de 4000 Compradores Nacionales e Internacionales
- Actividades Académicas y Complementarias
- PerúNatura, muestra del Biocomercio
- Rueda de Negocios Internacional (exclusiva para expositores)._  _FECHA: 9,10 Y 11 de Septiembre LUGAR: Cuartel General del Ejército - Pentagonito (Puerta 4)
Cruce Calle Bielovucic Cavalier con Av. Velasco Astete HORARIO: 11:00 a 20:00 hrs._  *Boletería* _USD $10,oo (incluye credencial)   _   *Horario*  _Horario Visitantes: 11:00  20:00 hrs_ _9, 10 y 11 de Septiembre en El Cuartel General del Ejército (pentagonito). San Borja - Lima._   _INGRESO: Puerta No. 4_  
Espero te sirva la información... Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Snacks de sacha inchi fueron sensación en feria Perú Natura 2009*  _En presentaciones como piqueo salado, picante y confitado_    *Lima, set. 13 (ANDINA).-* Los snacks o piqueos de sacha inchi (semilla oriunda de la Amazonía peruana) elaborados por una empresa del departamento de Junín y que ya se exporta a Europa y Estados Unidos, se convirtieron en uno de los principales atractivos de la feria Perú Natura 2009, que organizó PromPerú a fin de abrir nuevos mercados a nivel internacional para los productos orgánicos. 
William Arteaga, coordinador de Agro y Agroindustria de PromPerú, indicó que el sacha inchi, conocido también como maní inca, ya no sólo es procesado como aceite, sino también en piqueos salados, picantes y confitados por la empresa Industria Sisa. 
Pese a que aún no tenemos los resultados y evaluaciones de este evento, he estado en algunos stands con algunos expositores, como es el caso de los snacks de sacha inchi, que ha recibido muchas visitas y demandas de compradores por su peculiar presentación, explicó el funcionario a la agencia Andina. 
Hay exportaciones de sacha inchi en sus diferentes formas, sólo el año pasado se registró cerca de tres millones de dólares en exportación, refirió. 
Asimismo, señaló que los productos de sacha inchi, principalmente de aceite y cápsulas, tienen gran demanda en Estados Unidos y Europa por ser una fuente natural de Omega 3, 6 y 9. 
Por su parte, la coordinadora del Programa de Biocomercio de PromPerú, Vanesa Ingar, señaló que aún los snacks de sacha inchi son exportados en pequeñas cantidades; sin embargo, dijo, su presencia en Perú Natura ha servido para lograr que el producto se conozca más y crezcan las posibilidades de exportación. 
El 30% de las exportaciones de sacha inchi, en sus diferentes presentaciones, van para Estados Unidos, el 25% a Francia y Alemania, mientras que el 19% a Japón, precisó la funcionaria. 
El sacha inchi es una semilla utilizada desde tiempos inmemoriales por nuestros antepasados para el fortalecimiento de las funciones cerebrales, así como la disminución del colesterol y el control de la presión arterial. 
También contribuye a fortificar el corazón, y facilita el transporte de nutrientes por todo el organismo, además es considerado como un alimento funcional ideal para gestantes, pues favorece el adecuado desarrollo cerebral del feto. 
Asimismo, brinda energía y estimula un correcto metabolismo, previene y mantiene en buen estado la salud.

----------

